# Anchor for Great Lakes



## Amos (Jan 19, 2015)

I need to purchase an anchor for my 18'3" boat. It's actually a small boat for it's length. I'm thinking I want a fluke style anchor, but thought I would ask what others use or might suggest.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Amos said:


> I need to purchase an anchor for my 18'3" boat. It's actually a small boat for it's length. I'm thinking I want a fluke style anchor, but thought I would ask what others use or might suggest.


What do you mean by "fluke" style? One of the most important thing is having enough anchor line. Many people tend to use too little line.


----------



## Amos (Jan 19, 2015)

This is the fluke style. You need to have enough line out to allow the flukes to dig in. When lifting you can motor up to and past the anchor and it will release fold and can be pulled up. They weigh very little.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes, I just wanted to be sure we were on the same page. 

That is the type of anchor you will see the most of out where we go, the lower DR and Lake Erie. You should do well with one.


----------



## Amos (Jan 19, 2015)

I currently have a 30# chain anchor on board, but no one likes lifting it.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Amos said:


> I currently have a 30# chain anchor on board, but no one likes lifting it.


LOL! I wonder why?


----------



## zuren (Jul 24, 2017)

Amos said:


> I need to purchase an anchor for my 18'3" boat. It's actually a small boat for it's length. I'm thinking I want a fluke style anchor, but thought I would ask what others use or might suggest.


That design of anchor is called a "danforth"; pretty common. Many now have that releasing design to pull it up easier. They work well in soft bottoms, not so well in rock (depending on how smooth or jagged the bottom is). Here is some guidance on rope diameter and length:

http://www.boatus.com/boattech/casey/tipbuyanchorrode.asp


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

zuren said:


> That design of anchor is called a "danforth"; pretty common. Many now have that releasing design to pull it up easier. They work well in soft bottoms, not so well in rock (depending on how smooth or jagged the bottom is). Here is some guidance on rope diameter and length:
> 
> http://www.boatus.com/boattech/casey/tipbuyanchorrode.asp


When you use a fluke/ "Danforth" style, be sure to add about 4-6' of 5/16" galvanized chain w/ shackles to make sure the anchor lays down and digs in. 
Also there are two styles of that anchor: slip ring & solid eye. Both have minor advantages/disadvantages over the other. I have both, but seem to prefer the solid eye one.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

Don't just drop the anchor and forget it. Set it by hand, then let out your rope.


----------



## MiteyF (Sep 8, 2016)

Anchor choice all depends on the bottom. And as important as anchor style is line and chain. You should always use a length of chain before your anchor line, and I was always taught to let out 3x as much line as the water is deep. The angle of pull on the anchor is massively important.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

MiteyF said:


> Anchor choice all depends on the bottom. And as important as anchor style is line and chain. You should always use a length of chain before your anchor line, and I was always taught to let out 3x as much line as the water is deep. The angle of pull on the anchor is massively important.


3X is the scope under perfect conditions, and not if you are intending to sleep. 7X is not out of the ordinary.


----------



## kevin1 (Dec 26, 2012)

Look up box anchor 
Light easy to store, they fold up
Awesome on sandy bottoms


----------

